# energy drinks are the best



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Might sound crazy...but I've always avoided energy drinks because they seemed so artificial and loaded with sugar. I finally found the best energy drink-low cal-low sugar and I am addicted!! It's organic. What shocking is how amazing it makes you feel. It maximizes my workout and feels incredible. When I drink it I am high as a kite and feel like I can run endlessly. Before it...it was such a chore to workout...and I was not giving it my best effort. Funny..but I take a couple so I really can't stop moving (in the morning though). Has anyone else had a positive life change from them too? Does it give you a slightly more positive outlook on things because your all of a sudden more energetic? I don't know how people do an intense workout without it. If you have another method...please share. I used to just drink yerba-mate.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

my favorite to drink gives me energy when depressed and from keeping drowsy due to side effects of meds:


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

When I was working at a gas company, I went for lunch and bought Monster's everytime. I drank that for about a month and a half. I gained 10 pounds and I never gained weight before in my life no matter what I ate (it was always stable

So now I am careful with that stuff


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

counterfeit self said:


> I gained 10 pounds and I never gained weight before in my life no matter what I ate (it was always stable
> 
> So now I am careful with that stuff


10ibs of muscle i hope?  whas it with a lot of sugar?


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I drink only the sugar free or low carb options because there's no need for all those extra calories from the sugar not to mention the damage it can do to the teeth although even the sugarfree ones feel quite acidic so they probably still damage teeth.

I feel ya man. I find that having caffeine doesn't mess with my anxiety, in fact it sort of helps cause I feel more energetic and therefore can be bothered to talk to people. 

I bought a carton of low carb monster last week. I'm down to 2 cans a day now just so it lasts longer and then just drinking green tea for the rest of the day (I don't like coffee).


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

counterfeit self said:


> When I was working at a gas company, I went for lunch and bought Monster's everytime. I drank that for about a month and a half. I gained 10 pounds and I never gained weight before in my life no matter what I ate (it was always stable
> 
> So now I am careful with that stuff


10 pounds of glucose in your body ^.^


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm surprised I always thought energy drinks were kind of like soda and bad for working out. But I guess it makes sense especially if its low cal low sugar. 

My workouts are pretty intense because I do Judo. I guess adrenaline replaces cafenine for me though. Also its not as reptitive as running on a treadmill or lifting so that helps get me through it. I love doing it too so that keeps me coming back.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Use to be near addicted to these so called energy drinks :b Was not helping my anxiety one bit, not to mention my incredibly easy to irritate skin. So after a few months of near constant drinking, I went cold turkey - and had some of the most severe side effects I've ever experienced. Headaches, irritability and random (and embarassing) nose bleeds.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ uh oh.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> 10ibs of muscle i hope?  whas it with a lot of sugar?


Hehe I wish it was muscle, no it was pure fat (got deposited around my belly and legs). The drinks created the conditions necessary for high fat accumulation I guess, I ate the same things in the same quantities that month that I did before.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Does Gatorade count as an energy drink? and how about this one?:


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Nerd is the best energy drink ever. Truth.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I eat nerds for breakfast....

I got off the energy drinks because they were causing anxiety +10 and my wallet -10.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I never had an energy drink except vault one time. It gave me a buzz and made my anxiety worse. Plus I didn't like the taste or calories that came along with it. I don't drink that stuff.

Glad to see it's working for you though


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

Used to be addicted but had to quit a while back. I find they worsen the anxiety, keep me up at night, and are way too expensive!


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

I just had to go and buy 3 Rockstars because of this dam thread. Stupid impulse buys.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

this thread sucks- and i don't feel the same way as i did Jan 2 lol


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Energy drinks rock! I drink them daily, they help me a ton.


----------



## Smokin87 (Feb 28, 2010)

Most are bad for you and are a very basic way to boost your energy. The high sugar levels spike your insulin and you do get a boost but it's hard to maintain it.

I do use an energy drink but it's pretty hardcore. No-Xplode for bodybuilders and there's no chance of putting weight on because of it.

Alternatively, if you are looking to lose fat, try coffee instead. It raises your metabolism, meaning you'll burn more fat, and caffeine is proven to give you more energy, unlike Taurine or things like that. It has to be very strong and without sugar though.


----------



## GermanHermit (Sep 6, 2008)

HardRock said:


> Does Gatorade count as an energy drink? and how about this one?:


From what I know, Gatorade is an isotonic drink and Yakult is a probiotic drink. Are you taking it? What did you think it was?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

EremitaGermanus said:


> Are you taking it? What did you think it was?


Yeah, i'm take it sometimes, especially after working out, it's handy because it's very small and quick to drink anywhere.

it definitely tastes like it's filled with lactic acid :teeth
I kinda knew it was sort of an energy drink, but it's milk, so i wasnt sure


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

kos said:


> I just had to go and buy 3 Rockstars because of this dam thread. Stupid impulse buys.


Ah! I love Rockstars. It's the only kind of energy drink I really like. I can't get it anymore where I live though


----------



## Bolics (Mar 5, 2010)

I absolutely love Red Bull. Although lately I've been a sucker for one of its clones called "Red Booster Xtra Strength". The latter is slightly cheaper and tastes just as good.


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

Carbonated caffiene drinks are evil. Your kidneys take a beating. Try drinking bout 4 a day see how long it takes before your kidneys hurt.

Not to mention caffiene has a half life of 5 hours, so that caffiene obviously going to have an effect on your metabolism and how you feel. I feel soo much better sticking to water than when I drink cokes. I am guilty though, that caffiene boost sometimes does the trick.

Mostly I stick to water, tea, and occasionaly vitamin water. The vitamin water has enough sugar to keep be going, but not enough to blow me up like a balloon. Plus it has no phosphoric acid which is bad for your kidneys and steals calcium from your nutrition.

Cokes, diet or no, also make you feel hungry. Overstimulating your senses.

God I loves me caffiene though. It's a vice. I really do feel so much better staying away from them though.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

^Tea has caffeine in it also... and coke never makes me hungry it makes me full. Just saying.
I've never really had energy drinks... red bull but it's way too sweet. I'm kind of intrigued but are they really high in calories and fatty? I'm trying to regulate my eating and work out more but I lack energy so badly. (i just contradicted myself because calories means energy... you get what I mean though).


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

lonelygirl88 said:


> this thread sucks- and i don't feel the same way as i did Jan 2 lol


Because your new feeling was not because the energy drink contained something good but because you haven't had it before. You felt good after drinking it, what increased your energy and well being. Every next time you drank it, you felt less use of it until you saw it was pointless.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Be careful with these things. Long term use and even short term massive overuse can do permanent damage to your heart.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I think I'll stick to black coffee, no sugar, no milk, just pure coffee and water .


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

jim_morrison said:


> I think I'll stick to black coffee, no sugar, no milk, just pure coffee and water .


I have noticed that coffee does not make me anxious at all but makes me sometimes very energized. Coffee might aggreviate anxiety in anxious situation but It definitely does not cause it. There are another underlying causes for anxiety.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

ju_pa said:


> I have noticed that coffee does not make me anxious at all but makes me sometimes very energized. Coffee might aggreviate anxiety in anxious situation but It definitely does not cause it. There are another underlying causes for anxiety.


Coffee doesn't make me anxious either, though it doesn't make me feel energized either, wish it did. I mainly drink it just coz it tastes good and has antioxidants.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

jim_morrison said:


> Coffee doesn't make me anxious either, though it doesn't make me feel energized either, wish it did. I mainly drink it just coz it tastes good and has antioxidants.


Have you noticed any difference when drinking coffee with food or on empty stomach ? (I suggest drinking coffee with some milk when taking it on empty stomach).


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

ju_pa said:


> Have you noticed any difference when drinking coffee with food or on empty stomach ? (I suggest drinking coffee with some milk when taking it on empty stomach).


I usually drink a cup along with a bowl of breakfast cereal in the mornings.


----------

